# لحاف ماجيك للاطفال



## بدايه جديده (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




لحاف ماجيك الرائع

100 % قطن 
3 قطع 
لحاف محشو 170 في 230 
شرشف مطاط 120 ^ 200 
1 مخدة 














































​


----------



## بدايه جديده (25 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لحاف ماجيك للاطفال*

استغفرالله


----------



## بدايه جديده (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: لحاف ماجيك للاطفال*


----------

